# Why Opera is kept aside??



## remrow (Mar 26, 2008)

You know that opera is the third(fourth) most popular browser, with fast page loading. 
But many website just keep opera aside. They give that their website is best viewed on IE and Firefox but not on Opera. Moreover the classic version of live mail loads for the windows live mail.

Why is this so?? 
Opera is a good browser but why are peoples neglecting it!!


----------



## slugger (Mar 26, 2008)

his shud tell u sumthin - % of people usin opera (me being 1 of them)

*What is the trend in browser usage?

O = Opera*


----------



## legolas (Mar 26, 2008)

remrow said:


> Why is this so. Opera is a good browser but why are people neglecting it!!


honestly, this is a fight club question  I have no idea either, though, I personally prefer FF becoz of the excessive addons.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 26, 2008)

I love opera too, Its light and fast.
The only part i hate abt it is the non-native look on *nix


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Mar 26, 2008)

I tried all of them, but found Opera THE BEST


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 26, 2008)

Opera ftw!


----------



## slugger (Mar 26, 2008)

its not a question of which browser is good or bad - if you had taken a look at the table i had given above, it would be evident why designers dont optmise their sites for viewing in opera

opera commads a share of less than 2% as opposed to 25+% commanded by FF and IE

so it is simply uneconomical for the designers to spend their resources on 1.2% of opera users


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

opera is not yet perfect.
konqueror and firefox FTW till then.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 26, 2008)

^You mean to say FF is?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^You mean to say FF is?


actually, no single browser, IE, FF, SF, KQ, OP included, is perfect.
but FF renders every single page I need it to without any hastles, so FF FTW
with opera, I find some pages really screwed.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 26, 2008)

^True, but blame the designers of the webpage, not opera.
Infact, some sites ,which are made for IE only, render better on Opera than on FF.


----------



## slugger (Mar 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> with opera, I find some pages really screwed.



thats bcos the site designers haven't optimised the page to adhere to opera's page rendering technique

the reason.....only 2% users use opera


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

How is that possible ? From what I have heard, both Op and FF along qith KQ follow the offitial standards, so they should have no problems with rendering any page


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 26, 2008)

^Browsers do , Webpage designer's dont.
They make it optimal for IE.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Browsers do , Webpage designer's dont.
> They make it optimal for IE.


in that case, all FireFox compliant pages with "Best Viewed on Firefox" logo must be able to run on opera as well. That happens. But pages not optimised for any browser work on FF but not Opera


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 26, 2008)

^Personally , i havent had any rendering problems with opera,
let alone early gmail, it used to show the basic version and i had to tweak opera to get it show the full version,
But its gone now, opera shows full gmail normally.
Could you point me to a few sites that dont render well?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Personally , i havent had any rendering problems with opera,
> let alone early gmail, it used to show the basic version and i had to tweak opera to get it show the full version,
> But its gone now, opera shows full gmail normally.
> Could you point me to a few sites that dont render well?


can't remember any now.
I mainly used to use opera in my pre-linux days.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 26, 2008)

Me too tried all the browsers...IE 8,FF 4 beta,Safari.......But from the moment i have used Opera, all other browsers are dead for me.
Opera rocks.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

for me, rediff mail  is a bit screwed up (quick links-addrs book doesnt show up), but make Opera to "mask as IE", it works like a charm.

i love the "create search" feature of Opera, now no need to open youtube/wiki or any tool bars... to search for something.

the speed, inbuilt d/l mangr., password wand & bookmark nick names are the things i just love opera.


----------



## remrow (Mar 26, 2008)

*vongo.com/this website dosen't works with opera! See what it says when you open it with opera. I am really raged!*bakshi.us/wp-content/lame.jpg


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 26, 2008)

^Crappy hell, A broswer from the stone ages!!,
They support Netscape and IE but not Opera,
IMO ,Those guys are from the stone ages, not Opera.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 26, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Could you point me to a few sites that dont render well?



I got rid of opera because of the problem with AOL
It showed all the parts messed up
the search was 'here' and then the mail button was 'there'
I really couldn't read the page


----------



## remrow (Mar 26, 2008)

> I got rid of opera because of the problem with AOL
> It showed all the parts messed up
> the search was 'here' and then the mail button was 'there'
> I really couldn't read the page


It is not due to the opera. IT is the AOL not making it compatible with opera.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 26, 2008)

remrow said:


> *vongo.com/this website dosen't works with opera! See what it says when you open it with opera. I am really raged!*bakshi.us/wp-content/lame.jpg



My opera said you can't view this site as you are outside U.S.


----------



## chesss (Mar 26, 2008)

> Why is this so??
> Opera is a good browser but why are peoples neglecting it!!


As an ex-Opera fanboy I can answer this question.
I am ex-opera fanboy because i have stopped being a fanboy, but I still install Opera on every system I come across  

The reason many ppl neglect Opera is quite simple -

Because Opera neglects them... See browsers like firefox, mozilla  are made for the real web. Many websites have to work around exploders bugs to make sense. Since IE has a massive share and any website  must to work  on it.
So browsers like firefox, mozilla(konq?) in order to work with the 'real' web mimic IE's behaviour to long extent. Even going as far as to copy IE's bugs.

Opera is different, call them arrogant or rebelous, but they insist on following standards religiously. 
Obviously if developra made a lil effort then all sites will work in Opera.. but really y shld they?? I mean I wld love to see them make that effort, but I don't see why shld they..


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

That is one slick looking page I must say! 

*bakshi.us/wp-content/lame.jpg


----------



## chesss (Mar 26, 2008)

If u encounter a webstie that doesn't work in Opera, do this -

☺right click > edit site preferences 
☺cookies tab > delete all cookies(manually)
☺networlsok tab > select 'mask as firefox'
☺reload

Also Help > report site problem 

If u really feel for Opera and hate websites not working in Opera u can email webmasters and ask the to fix their websites and also post in Opera's Open the web forum . 

Opera rocks!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 26, 2008)

Opera is the best browser ever.
We should pity those who don't understand its power.


----------



## casanova (Mar 27, 2008)

^^
Correctly said. 
I don't mind using IE7 for a few sites that don't go well Opera. 

The image is pretty confusing, minimum sys requirement says Opera and browser  supported doesn't have it listed. :S


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 27, 2008)

^^^ Note that Opera is a red dot (green is equivalent to tick mark, red is equiv to x mark). Does masking as IE or Firefox fix the issue with such websites?

Arun


----------



## chesss (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ yes, many times . But u need to remove cookies of the site as well.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 27, 2008)

I too like Opera but not all codes are com[patible with it, esp. Javascript, AJAX, CSS.


----------



## redhat (Mar 27, 2008)

I completely agree, Opera is the best browser out there...
Masking as IE or FF does work in many cases...
But since the last 3-4 days, Opera aint loading pages for me, hence im forced to use FF
The cached images option in Opera is damn good for the bandwidth conscious....


----------



## chesss (Mar 27, 2008)

> Opera aint loading pages for me, hence im forced to use FF


 TOOLS > delete private data. 
This will clear your cache. 
Also check to see if any proxy are set..


----------



## praka123 (Mar 27, 2008)

firefox3pre is standards compliant and almost nearing acid3 pass.opera still lacks !


----------



## chesss (Mar 27, 2008)

^And under which rock have u been living?? 

Opera passes the Acid3 test! - the first one to do so  

*operawatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/opera-passes-acid3.jpg
In a week or so we shld have a build to play with.. on labs.opera.com


----------



## praka123 (Mar 28, 2008)

^ah!that's great!still I read acid3--it may be not yet finalized.
ff3pre will not pass acid3 acc to many in ubu forums etc coz acid3 came late while ff3 is nearing release.ff4 may pass(already started)
in my ff3pre,upto 71/100 it reaches


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 28, 2008)

Seems like remrov has old version of Opera, hence it says it dates backs to stone age. In my case, it doesn't say that. It just says incompatible browser.

View attachment 1707


----------



## redhat (Mar 28, 2008)

chesss said:


> TOOLS > delete private data.
> This will clear your cache.
> Also check to see if any proxy are set..



Hey, I have tried it all.....
I have deleted all private data, n am under no proxy....
I of course know all that, thats the first thing I did....
But yet no result, I was downloading frm RS, n Opera was giving me speeds of 1KBPS or even less!!! on a 512 KbPS connection....


----------



## remrow (Mar 29, 2008)

> ☺right click > edit site preferences
> ☺cookies tab > delete all cookies(manually)
> ☺networlsok tab > select 'mask as firefox'
> ☺reload


i tried it on the hotmail but no luck! The view is same as the opera.
I hope it would work with other sites.

----------------
i sometimes use dial up with is mostly 46.6kbps at night but surfing with opera is really fast. It is really very reliable speed untill and unless you open multiple pages.


----------

